# Repurposed swivel chair



## Bamban (Mar 21, 2020)

Nothing  fancy, just a useful thing. The limited motion of both shoulders preclude me from picking up anything with extended arms at shoulder height or more. This tray will serve my limitation very well.

Neighbor across the street put out this swivel for the area bulk pick up.  The seat was all busted up, still grabbed it.

Ordered a bamboo tray from Amazon and bolted it to the unit. I can roll it around between machines


----------



## francist (Mar 21, 2020)

Nice! I love doing stuff like that. 

-frank


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 21, 2020)

Well done and very ingenious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 22, 2020)

I definitely appreciate the tool holders. Nice project!


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice. I salvaged one to roll buckets of mud or grout around big tile floor installs. I used just the bottom and it fits 3.5 or 5 gal buckets nicely. Helps save whats left of the lower back and extend the time I can stand to be on the floor working.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 22, 2020)

The final result hides the elegant simplicity of approach, and I like the bamboo tray - strong and light.
I gotta look away, or I will it will trigger my tool envy ailment!


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice! There is always a dead computer chair on the curb around here.

I use small tool carts exclusively for storage and workbench/workstations. I find them much more useful than a stationary workbench because you have access all 4 sides and I can roll it up behind me working at wherever I'm working. My heavy duty welding cart is a hydraulic lift table and that's really handy for adjusting height for different projects and for lifting heavy stuff like rotary tables etc. I know an old guy came up with "work smarter, not harder". Words to live by.


----------



## hman (Mar 24, 2020)

I've repurposed a couple swivel chair bases, as well as salvaging parts from the hydraulic mechanisms.  Here's one project I did a couple years ago. Swivel chair base (painted weird colors by the original owner) and part of the column, an adapter bushing turned from a PVC pipe bushing, a tube from (I think) a table saw fence guide, a couple of plumbing parts, an old desk lamp, and a 5Kg weight disk from Goodwill (for stability).  It's a very handy mobile light source.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 24, 2020)

Hman

I like that. I will be on the lookout for another worn out chair in the neighborhood. A mobile lamp sounds like a useful thing.

Nez


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 24, 2020)

hman said:


> I've repurposed a couple swivel chair bases, as well as salvaging parts from the hydraulic mechanisms.  Here's one project I did a couple years ago. Swivel chair base (painted weird colors by the original owner) and part of the column, an adapter bushing turned from a PVC pipe bushing, a tube from (I think) a table saw fence guide, a couple of plumbing parts, an old desk lamp, and a 5Kg weight disk from Goodwill (for stability).  It's a very handy mobile light source.
> View attachment 317978
> View attachment 317979
> 
> ...


It dawns on me I'm good with lighting(believe it or not) but I have a little fan that I have on an old HF light tripod that follows me around to blow dust or fumes away from me that REALLY needs a castored stand like this! Thanks!


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 25, 2020)

I think I'll fit my next one with a mannequin head. That way it can hold my beer drinking helmet. Hmm, there must be more. Anyone else?


----------

